# Dallas now on the whitewater map



## bigdaddyd (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, if you're ever get stuck in Dallas, or just happen to be driving through, at least bring your playboat with you. The new Dallas Standing Wave will be officially opening in March.

Several of us have been working with the City of Dallas on this for the past year. We finally got to take a few test rides on the new features and I think it's promising. The city has been very friendly and generous to the small paddling community here and they hope it will be a big success.

This is a short look at the construction on the Trinity River and some of our test rides. Enjoy!

YouTube - Dallas Standing Wave Construction and Test Paddles

BDD


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

SLAP THE DOG AND SPIT ON THE FIRE! YEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAA! LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

All I can say to that is good job Fort Collins. We now have 2 fewer play features than Dallas.


----------



## farmer_juan (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice video David. Nice playspots Dallas.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I would rather eat glass than spend a moment in Dallas.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice job City of Dallas! <laughing> Matt (the C1 boat) in the video is really starting to get good for an almost old fart


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Those look like pretty nice play features. Good for you, Dallas. Looks like a significant construction project. Where did the funding come from, what was the price tag, and what firm did the project?

Randy, thanks for the useless dick comments. Good to see you are staying true to form. You have the power to make the buzz a sliver better by turning off the "internet dick" button on you computer and instead maybe you could contribute something positive. Way to piss on someones good work.

Random buzz challenge: to the growing subset of folks who treat the buzz as an internet shooting range intent of nothing more that being a useless dick to piss people off... do us all a favor and press the delete button until you have something interesting, positive, or helpful to say.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I stand by my comment.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

First a texan wins the pine creek race now this... What is this world coming to??

Boy we had better keep a eye on these "texans" ........

Just kiddin looks good boys - great idea and I hope that more midwest towns start to do this!


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

Randy, thanks for the useless dick comments. Good to see you are staying true to form. You have the power to make the buzz a sliver better by turning off the "internet dick" button on you computer and instead maybe you could contribute something positive. Way to piss on someones good work.

Random buzz challenge: to the growing subset of folks who treat the buzz as an internet shooting range intent of nothing more that being a useless dick to piss people off... do us all a favor and press the delete button until you have something interesting, positive, or helpful to say.[/QUOTE]


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

*Other spots in flat land america?*

[QUOTE= 
Randy, thanks for the useless dick comments. Good to see you are staying true to form. You have the power to make the buzz a sliver better by turning off the "internet dick" button on you computer and instead maybe you could contribute something positive. Way to piss on someones good work.

Random buzz challenge: to the growing subset of folks who treat the buzz as an internet shooting range intent of nothing more that being a useless dick to piss people off... do us all a favor and press the delete button until you have something interesting, positive, or helpful to say.[/QUOTE=

The thread started with that tone. "stuck in Dallas"

I do agree with you though. However if you think about it, forums are like real life with that key variable..shooting off from yer couch over the internet is like drinking a 12 pack.."10 foot tall and bullet proof comes to mind"

I don't have a tv, so I hang around here digging up info and such...sometimes I find useful tips and beta..and sometimes I am entertained. 

Now the reason for my reply..It is cool to here a place like Dallas has a park...Are there other places in the mid-west that have unlikely play spots? I maybe moving to Detroit soon and need this kind of info!..Anyone from that area know of good resources?

Cheers,
marc


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Looks great guys! Pretty big project by the looks of it. Heres to Southern plains playboating. If I'm ever back home in OKC I might head on down and check it out.


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

Outstanding!!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

feats of strength said:


> Random buzz challenge: to the growing subset of folks who treat the buzz as an internet shooting range intent of nothing more that being a useless dick to piss people off... do us all a favor and press the delete button until you have something interesting, positive, or helpful to say.


[/QUOTE]

dude......if you weren't clueless to the end of the earth you would realize that talking shit is what the buzz is all about. and when people complain about the forum changing, its because of namby pambys like you who cant handle a little shit talking. it wasnt even directed at you, brah. i got more than my share of shit when i got here, still do, but i always come back for more. dont believe me? type "first descent madness" in the search bar and read through the 11 or so pages of awesomeness. Or type "Bout Lost My Life" for more goodness. If you dont realize that the buzz and shit talking are synonymous, then you probably dont realize the special olympians arent really that bad, theyre just retards.

randaddy, i for one always love your comments, even if theyre leveled at me. id say keep it up but i know i dont really need to, so my fist is in the air to your awesomeness. 

and honestly, id like to hear from casper mike on the subject.

oh yeah, and go dallas. if for some god awful reason i couldnt fathom at this time i end up hating myself and everything about my life at the moment in dallas i suppose i would at least go and look at it, maybe throw a rock in the water or two? y'know, just like old times.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

god this sight has gone to complete shit over the years


----------



## feats of strength (Oct 23, 2009)

dude......if you weren't clueless to the end of the earth you would realize that talking shit is what the buzz is all about. and when people complain about the forum changing, its because of namby pambys like you who cant handle a little shit talking. it wasnt even directed at you, brah. i got more than my share of shit when i got here, still do, but i always come back for more. dont believe me? type "first descent madness" in the search bar and read through the 11 or so pages of awesomeness. Or type "Bout Lost My Life" for more goodness. If you dont realize that the buzz and shit talking are synonymous, then you probably dont realize the special olympians arent really that bad, theyre just retards.

randaddy, i for one always love your comments, even if theyre leveled at me. id say keep it up but i know i dont really need to, so my fist is in the air to your awesomeness. 

and honestly, id like to hear from casper mike on the subject.

oh yeah, and go dallas. if for some god awful reason i couldnt fathom at this time i end up hating myself and everything about my life at the moment in dallas i suppose i would at least go and look at it, maybe throw a rock in the water or two? y'know, just like old times.[/QUOTE]


yeah sorry...I am quote box ignorant..That wasn't my quote


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

[/QUOTE]dude......if you weren't clueless to the end of the earth you would realize that talking shit is what the buzz is all about. and when people complain about the forum changing, its because of namby pambys like you who cant handle a little shit talking.......... then you probably dont realize the special olympians arent really that bad, theyre just retards.[/QUOTE]

That might be taking it a little too far there big guy....


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

[/QUOTE]
dude......if you weren't clueless to the end of the earth you would realize that talking shit is what the buzz is all about. and when people complain about the forum changing, its because of namby pambys like you who cant handle a little shit talking.......... then you probably dont realize the special olympians arent really that bad, theyre just retards.[/QUOTE]

That might be taking it a little too far there big guy....[/QUOTE]

I agree.. It's funny how Yeti says he's all about the shit talking...but when someone calls out his stupidity he dissapears from the site for 6 months...just because you think the Buzz serves no better purpose then being a jerk to your fellow boaters doesn't mean the majority of forum members are on the same page...



feats of strength;211186
Now the reason for my reply..It is cool to here a place like Dallas has a park...Are there other places in the mid-west that have unlikely play spots? I maybe moving to Detroit soon and need this kind of info!..Anyone from that area know of good resources?
Cheers said:


> Here is another thread about a new whitewater park in Iowa:
> http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/another-whitewater-park-proposed-for-iowa-34436.html
> 
> I know there are play features on the Arkansas in Wichita, KS...an unlikely spot indeed.
> sorry you have to move to Detroit...


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

i dont disappear. i do what everybody else does. see: "Lurking". Just because you dont see someone doesnt mean theyre not there. think sean lee isnt out there watching? or my good friend Kato? count on it. its more fun to start shit and then sit back and watch the pot stew. there are just too many people on this site who are right about everything ( i know, because im right about this) and when nobody is willing to move their position on any topic an inch because were all so stubborn, then youre gonna shit some shit talking. just blow it off and let it move past you.

and its not about being a jerk. you are actually the only person ive ever met who has ever NOT been chill on the river, but then again im just a DUCKYER so i dont know jack shit. Thanks for taking my olive branch of peace, now you're just further illustrating why I shouldn't even be trying!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

yetigonecrazy said:


> but then again im just a DUCKYER so i dont know jack shit.


Good god, you're messing up our stoke BRAH. Can't we get a separate ducky forum?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

yetigonecrazy said:


> i dont disappear. i do what everybody else does. see: "Lurking". Just because you dont see someone doesnt mean theyre not there. think sean lee isnt out there watching? or my good friend Kato? count on it. its more fun to start shit and then sit back and watch the pot stew. there are just too many people on this site who are right about everything ( i know, because im right about this) and when nobody is willing to move their position on any topic an inch because were all so stubborn, then youre gonna shit some shit talking. just blow it off and let it move past you.
> 
> and its not about being a jerk. you are actually the only person ive ever met who has ever NOT been chill on the river, but then again im just a DUCKYER so i dont know jack shit. Thanks for taking my olive branch of peace, now you're just further illustrating why I shouldn't even be trying!


Perhaps I should apologize for throwing you under the bus...but then again you threw Deepsouthpaddler under the bus, and he helps promote the whitewater community as much as anyone. I see the value of a little shit talking between people who obviously enjoy it, but don't play like you paddle with these guys, or even know them. Shit talking some of the time is ok, but if your crap is directed towards - .[/QUOTE]dude......if you weren't clueless to the end of the earth you would realize that talking shit is what the buzz is all about..[/QUOTE] - someone who has no intention of talking shit back, then your being a dick PLAIN AND SIMPLE. It doesn't matter if "it's more fun to start shit and then sit back and watch the pot stew" to you. Not everyone feels this way, and it is offensive. Sorry if you don't agree with me on this, but I felt it necessary to speak up.

And I'm not sure what you mean by the statement "you are actually the only person ive ever met who has ever NOT been chill on the river". I try to make every river experience as enjoyable as possible, whether it be a class II float or a class IV creek. I'm sorry I can't make my schedule accomodate every one of my friends...but we have already had this conversation...

Oh, and "Lurking" and only popping in to talk shit makes you a Troll.

....I threw the idea around to a few friends about coming over for the discounted passes, and everyone said "if it's coming from him, no thanks" THINK ABOUT THAT.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

You guys are wearing your pampers a little tight, maybe you forgot the powder first... anyways quit this retarded episode of the smurfs. Gargamil isn't changing and smurfs don't have sex so the buzz is what it is if you don't like it go to eddyflower, or boatertalk, er we have no time for you primadonnas, if people actually go home upset after reading buzz maybe a nice g rated movie is just what you are looking for! Don't make me throw my turkey leg at the side of your keester.....


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

caspermike said:


> You guys are wearing your pampers a little tight, maybe you forgot the powder first... anyways quit this retarded episode of the smurfs. Gargamil isn't changing and smurfs don't have sex so the buzz is what it is if you don't like it go to eddyflower, or boatertalk, er we have no time for you primadonnas, if people actually go home upset after reading buzz maybe a nice g rated movie is just what you are looking for! Don't make me throw my turkey leg at the side of your keester.....


Since you have the most posts on the site, I suppose I should listen to what you say... if I could only figure out what Gargamil and the smurfs has to do with boating...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Since when was any your posts about boating.. how bout them packers? Dallas you may have a park but in order to get on map people must drive to it..


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

caspermike said:


> Since when was any your posts about boating..


I have to admit, I haven't made too many strictly boating related posts lately...seeing how it's winter...but since you asked here are the first few examples that popped up:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/numbers-8-25-a-33006.html

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/conejos-tr-31980.html

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/11-mile-4-15-a-31454.html

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/tree-in-the-browns-creek-sneak-25759.html


----------



## rgAHOLE (Jun 8, 2010)

When Yeti starts calling people out for being pussies you know things have gotten far too soft. Dallas now has 2 waves - you really can polish a turd! Durango should take notes. I'm pretty sure they used concrete. When you posers are done crying come throw down in Farmington. That shit is good ALL year long.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

jesus please


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Remember when it was just Badkins, GaryE and Rasta?

Those were the days. . .


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Looks like a huge project. Wonder what the costs associated with that thing were. I* am glad its there and power to the people of Dallas for getting it done. I am just surprised to see all that cash going to a wave in TX.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Imeyers smoke some weed and chill out. Pull your panties out of yer ass


----------



## bigdaddyd (Jul 23, 2008)

CBrown said:


> Looks like a huge project. Wonder what the costs associated with that thing were. I* am glad its there and power to the people of Dallas for getting it done. I am just surprised to see all that cash going to a wave in TX.


The Standing Wave is really just a small part of a much bigger Trinity River Corridor project. For the past decade, the city and involved citizens have been trying to restore the Trinity river. They have already built bird preserve and they are adding hiking and biking trails and much more. The hope is to clean up the river and make it a source of pride for the city that can actually be used by its citizens. 

The estimated cost for the Standing Wave is between $3 and $4 million. Which is a lot, but not compared to the entire scope of the larger project. My understanding is that a lot of the money has been raised by private fundraising. I'm sure there is some government money included as well, but a lot of people did a lot of fundraising and work behind the scenes.

I love Colorado and try to paddle out there each summer, but this will gives us flatlanders a way to keep our butts in plastic year round. Thanks for the positive comments.

BDD


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

That's great!
But seeing as how this wave is in a big city on a river that runs through cow country...How's the water quality?, question has to be asked.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

The sad part with all this trash talking is that nathan's comment totally gets missed.
I'm with you... way to go ft. collins!! at this rate the much un-needed Morrison playpark will happen before the fort gets theirs.


----------



## shaneatrep (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Buzzards for your enthusiasm (and sarcasm) about the park in Dallas. REP is the whitewater designer for this park and multiple engineers (five) combined efforts for different aspects of this project. I was involved with design optimization and testing in December. While this project is unique, we anticipate it will be a valuable asset to the Trinity River Corridor Project. 

For those considering visiting the site, I characterized it as Class II+ to -III whitewater with two distinct main features and two canoe bypass chutes. No one has seen higher flows, but lower flows produce a classic REP, friendly, retentive, and dynamic hole at the upper drop and a dynamic wave at the lower feature. The upper feature is valuable for freestyle and dynamic hole moves while the lower feature is more conducive to front surfing moves, Badfish Riverboard surfing, and SUP'ing. The drops should be optimal at the 800-2,000 cfs range and minimum flow is approximately 500cfs. There are water quality issues in the Trinity, so plan accordingly and bring noseplugs if you plan to be upside down. The canoe bypass chutes are simple chutes located on the river left side of each drop and provide an alternative to running the center of the drops.

I didn't have time to explore downstream while on-site but have heard the river enters a forest preserve and offers great flatwater paddling and SUP'ing.

Construction is still underway on associated parking, access, and trail links, so please respect all closures and signage. The contractor is paddler friendly and working hard to finish and get out of the river as soon as possible.

I understand the entire area is costing the City about $13 Million and most of that is to bring whitewater paddling to Dallas and our paddling community.
Enjoy,
Shane Sigle, PE


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Is there anywhere to rent a WW kayak in Dallas? I'm going to be there later this week and thought it might be entertaining since I am there anyway.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, call Kayak Instruct

their website is: Kayak Instruction Inc.


I'm sure if y'all bitch load enough, GaryE might poke his head in and rant a little. Damnit, I used the "y'all" word again, this is what happens when you move to Texas for a couple of years. Damnit, damnit. damni't.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Is the new feature "in"?


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*Feature is in*

My kid was down on it working on some super duper new trick that he's keep secret from his dear old dad...


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

hummm... Cool, now I just have to decide if I have time and want to spend $50...


----------



## shaneatrep (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello Dallas Wave fans, Below is feedback REP got from local "product testers" David Morring and bigdaddyd (Matt Fritz), including some footage. These two guys have been a huge help to the design team during testing and optimization. The grand opening is May 7 and access via City owned property is not open to the public until that time. 


From David:

Here is some footage from yesterday. We put on when it was around 2300 cfs and ended with the gauge showing 1800.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOfE0YqcUqg

At 3200 the top feature is surfable, but not all that fun. Everything below is washed out.

At 2700, the top wave is prime and the lower feature is surging and just trying to form a foam pile.

At 2300, both features are great. I even think the second is better than the top one at that level. Especially for loops.

At 2000, both are still great.

At 1800, top is still awesome. Bottom feature begins to get rowdier and stickier. You can get out on river right, but it's harder to set up and more like riding a bronco. It's still lots of fun, just more aggressive

Eddy access was great at both features. Some boogie water and boils, but nothing too bad.

The top bypass channel was blocked by a huge tree creating a nasty strainer. At higher water, both channels looked easy to get down. The city will have to deal with the strainer issue and keep the park clean up after big rains.


----------

